# Bad fall and vaginal bleeding



## spartina (Feb 17, 2002)

I fell on a rocky hiking trail on Saturday and broke my ankle. Today I started with "break through" bleeding. Could it have been triggered by the fall?


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

It's hard to say whether or not the fall caused the bleeding, but perhaps you could give your gynecologist a call and see what he/she says ?Might be worth checking into.Keep us posted.Jeanne


----------

